# Dallas



## TxHomeowner (Jul 13, 2016)

I know the Dallas PD and citizens appreciate your kind thoughts.

LP
North Texas


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 13, 2016)

Truly a tragic event there. Let's all hope that we can rise above the hate & violence.


----------



## havasu (Jul 13, 2016)

Can't we all just get along?


----------

